# 3 registered GRs dumped on CL in NWA



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I have already emailed my rescue (GRRRR) and am waiting to see if we have any open foster homes, then I was going to call. If anyone can help directly feel free to go ahead and call and see what the deal is. I can go get any or all of them and begin transport

Link to ad 

"I have 3 full grown AKC registered Golden Retrievers who have been with our family since they were babies. I have a male (Orion), his wife (Haley) and their youngest daughter (Star). Both females are spayed. They were raised inside in our laps until my grandson was born who has now taken their place. We've had to put them outside as our family has grown and we are running out of room. They are very gentle except for their deadly tails that wag at about 90 mpg. They are also very good with children and other dogs. My grandson likes to ride them like a horse. I'm hoping to find them new owners who can let them roam a farm or large fenced yard when not inside. We only ask that they not be chained. 

They mandate love and attention and are so affectionate they love unconditionally. If you are a Golden Retriever lover, you will know exactly what I mean. Please if you're the right person, take 1, 2 or all 3. We are willing to deliver if you need us to. 

I'm only asking for small re-homing fees (negotiable) or trade for a fuzzy fluffy kitten/cat. We would love a long haired Himalayan or Persian looking type cat or kitten. The fluffier, the better, or looking into the Toyger breed/look of cat. (tiger striped). 

Please respond if you believe you are the right person. 
Call Kim @ 479-549-8700 "


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

wow willing to trade for a cat.

I hope these guys get re-homed in one home.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

AmyinAr said:


> Call Kim @ 479-549-8700 "


 ======================================================
Maybe *Kim *should go outside.

.


----------



## bpatters69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wonder how old they are. I am looking for a 1 - 3 year old male. I am in South Florida which is quite a ways from Nebraska.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, good thing they have room for a cat then! I hope they never run out of room for that too if they get one. 

-_-;

It's funny. We recently bought some new bedroom furniture, and there wasn't enough room in our room for all the old stuff, so we're currently trying to sell that on Craigslist.

Maybe I should just say I'll exchange the three-piece bedroom set for a nightstand. 

Urrgh.

Sorry, but that just REALLY bothers me.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

All I can say is unbelievable!! I hope these pups find a loving home. They deserve it!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is so sad. I do hope these poor dogs get adopted together. 

It's a month today that adopted Cocasse and I just love him. I know that the feeling is mutual and if I knew how to include pics I'd add a very nice one of him here but I'm a computer plank.

I'm hoping and praying for christmas Angel to adopt these goldens together before they get dumped in a kill shelter. What is wrong with these people? Don't they know that laps can expand to accomdate more?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank goodness the females are spayed. There is also Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue depending if the goldens are near the Oklahoma border...however, the rescue doesn't reply to ads via Craigs List, the owners would need to contact the rescue themselves.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Amazing how some consider pets to be disposable.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok... so they have a grandson, the kid CLEARLY likes the dogs, since he rides them like a horse. But they're giving up their dogs 'cause the kid took their place? 
Oh, and they're trading for a cat? Let's just hope they don't get the cat, 'cause if they get more grandchildren the cat's the next to leave the house!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

if she applied to me about rehoming one of my rescue cats she would be told exactly where to go and put herself for the sheer fact i would be wondering when the cat would come back to me cos they had run out of space some people make me sick


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to Memphis area GR too, they might be able to help.


----------



## ThatKim (Jun 14, 2010)

*Well Hello!*

I see you all have created an entire thread about me so I figured I should be allowed to respond. Right? 


1. Had I known what a horrid thing CL was, I would have never gone there! I was in a situation where I had no clue. I'd never had to re-home anything before and someone suggested them. It took CL for me to have someone from there suggest Golden Rescue, which I, IN FACT!, did get the dogs to, except for one which was adopted to a very amazing family on a farm where he has room to run and be free and allowed to live inside and be spoiled like he was used to. I even contacted and tried donating them to a school for the blind to use as guide dogs but they weren't allowed to take them. 

2. The dogs had to spend their time outdoors after my grandson was born because he was an infant with 3 FULL GROWN dogs who shed like mad, and all the daily brushing and multiple times a day sweeping didn't keep the hair at bay. His allergies didn't mix well with the dogs. I guess you would have put the baby outside? As one of you said I should have been put out? 

3. My daughter, who lives on her own, was looking for a cat, not me. 

4. We were also moving and for many factors, money being the biggest issue. Are you all rich? Why did none of you contact me if you are so much better? You OBVIOUSLY have my phone number, which you so proudly advertised here. 

It's very easy to sit back and gossip about people you don't even know, isn't it? 

So, since you're all so into my life, I'll explain. We moved to a home closer to work to save money and we weren't allowed animals, plus we were going broke trying our best to keep our dogs. But when it comes to my dogs or my grandson eating (who we have guardianship of), I will still choose my grandson any day. The day I had to walk away from my dogs I'd had for the last 6 to 9 years was one of the saddest days of my life. Unless you consider the day we found out my FIL (13 hours away) had been diagnosed with brain cancer and has few months to live, which we also have to spend many bucks traveling back and forth for my husband to spend time with him while he can. How many of you would have stood up and offered to dog sit for us on these trips? 

You'd seriously feed your dogs and let your children starve? Very interesting in judgment. It was heartbreaking to have to walk away from my best friends but I would still do it the same way if I had to do it all over again. 

So, here's another tidbit: While I'm using the internet being a child advocate, protecting children online to help bring down pedophiles who are soliciting children (possibly even yours!), you're sitting around gossiping and judging me for having to let a Golden Retriever Animal Rescue take my dogs in to try and find them good homes. 

Bitter sweet irony!

Love and kisses, 

Kim​


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry Kim, I wasn't even here back then but you must admit your original ad did not resemble your explanation of why you had to rehome your dogs.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Sorry Kim, I wasn't even here back then but you must admit your original ad did not resemble your explanation of why you had to rehome your dogs.


I'm going to have to agree here. 

On another note, I'm thankful that you did manage to get them in with a rescue group so that they could be loved and live a happy life again.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Kim, I'm glad you were able to rehome the one and get the others into rescue. Be glad that others here were concerned about your Goldens and wanted to help get them where they deserve to be. It happens on the Old English Sheepdog webite that I frequent too.

I had three large dogs, in my small house, when I raised three children. And I worked parttime. Two of the dogs were Old English Sheepdogs, so I know hair and grooming. There was never any option to do anything but make it work as I loved them all.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops - I lied. I was too a member when this thread started, but I don't remember it.

I'm glad the dogs are in new homes and hope they are loved and cherished.

Kim - probably part of the negative reaction was that your original ad read rather flippantly and so many of us try desperately to have just a little more time with our cherished dogs.


----------



## ThatKim (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm really sorry if my first post sounded sarcastic. Believe me, it was one of the hardest thing to do, walking away while they looked at me leaving them. I just didn't go into details on CL because I was sad to have to do it to begin with, and I didn't want to share that our financial status at the time wasn't the greatest.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't even imagine how hard it was to give them up. Heartbreaking I am sure. I'm glad the one got a good home and I'm sure the rescue made certain your other two found fantastic homes as well.

Okay - your ad could have been worded better (without details) and we were remiss in not telling you to contact rescues. I will make sure any more ads I see in the rescue forum have been told about GR rescues from now on. 

At least they got a home..... I'm trying to find a home for a mixed breed pup now that the owner doesn't want any more so boy - that is a sore spot with many of us.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I'm happy that they all have been placed in homes. I see quite a bit of this. Personally, I keep my pets from start to finish, no matter what. It's my commitment, responsibility, and I am so rewarded each day of my life that I am able to spend with them. From tiny pups to the day that I have to say good bye. I thank them for sharing their life with me and tell them what an honor it was for me to have them through it all. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

As an animal lover, you have to understand why so many of the responses on this forum expressed anger at statements like "our grandson took their place," and "willing to trade for a cat." Though no one may have contacted you directly, clearly a few members here did contact rescues to alert them to your post, which is generally the least confrontational way to help the dogs. Not to mention that the person who suggested rescue could well have been from this forum for all you know. Just food for thought.

Here's something else to consider.... the folks on this forum are EXACTLY the type of people who would offer to pet sit your dogs while you visit a sick relative. I've seen a member here foster another's dog through a rough personal and financial time so that they would not have to outright rehome. Dogs have been transported across the country in all directions to find their forever homes by members of this forum (from Florida to California and Canada to name 2 examples). Countless dogs have been pulled from kill shelters and either rehomed or brought into rescues due to the diligent and persistent work of members of this forum. To that end, a good number of CL ads have been posted and discussed on this forum... and sure, people's frustration at the notion that these beautiful animals are just disposable toys to have and dump as you please seeps through... if it wasn't your ad, I'm sure you'd be able to understand that frustration to some extent. The people who work to rescue dogs have heard every excuse under the sun, and the information provided in your ad sounded just like more of the same heartless, irresponsible garbage. And though your reasons for not broadcasting your life's details on CL are understandable, I think you can see where people saw a flippant disregard for the dogs in your words.

All that said, I am truly sorry that you were left with no choice but to rehome your dogs and am very happy they all found their way to safe destinations. Please feel free to stick around the forum... though you may not be able to have a dog in your life at this time, you may be able to find a way to stay connected to this wonderful breed and maybe even help some needy dogs at the same time.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Kim! I was one of the people who posted in this thread when it first began. I'll be honest, the ad on CL sickened me. 

I've quoted your post, and will be adding my own thoughts in blue. 



ThatKim said:


> I see you all have created an entire thread about me so I figured I should be allowed to respond. Right? By posting an ad on CL you posted yourself on the internet... free for anyone to see and anyone to comment on.
> 
> 
> 1. Had I known what a horrid thing CL was, I would have never gone there! I was in a situation where I had no clue. I'd never had to re-home anything before and someone suggested them. It took CL for me to have someone from there suggest Golden Rescue, which I, IN FACT!, did get the dogs to, except for one which was adopted to a very amazing family on a farm where he has room to run and be free and allowed to live inside and be spoiled like he was used to. I even contacted and tried donating them to a school for the blind to use as guide dogs but  they weren't allowed to take them. I'm glad the dogs have been rescued. Really, I am. If you noticed... that's pretty much what we were concerned about. The dogs. Does that make us horrid people? ... Apparently.
> ...


----------

